# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Video du lịch >  Về miền Tây ăn cháo vịt - Du lịch Miền Tây

## hangnt

Người dân sông nước miền Tây Nam bộ có tín ngưỡng cúng Bà Cậu để cầu mong cho mọi việc được xuôi chèo mát mái. Và trong lễ cúng này không thể thiếu món cháo vịt. Không quá cầu kì trong cách chế biến cũng như gia vị nêm nếm, nhưng món cháo vịt của người dân miền Tây Nam bộ vẫn rất ngon…






wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*



_Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch miền tây click vào du lịch miền tây_

----------


## khoan_gieng

Cháo vịt thì ngon rồi lại còn rất bổ nữa

----------


## tourtravelcanal

Hjhj . Nam bộ Việt Nam tuyệt vời. 
Mình yêu đất nước con người việt Nam quá.

----------


## lunas2

k thick món cháo lém

----------


## hoaban

Nhìn mà thèm quá, hôm nào trổ tài món này mới được

----------


## dung89

Mình ko thích cháo

----------

